# Food to make ears come up..?



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Hi guys am getting a little concerned about my puppy's ears now... Its one ear up and the other is flopped to the front Earlier the ear would go up when he was excited and playing now its just flopped down totally.. Out of all 4 pups he's the only one whose ears haven't gone up yet so it cant be genetics... I have heard certain foods can make ears come up..? Can some1 plz recommend me things to add to his diet to make his ear come up? The Vet recommended upping the amount of Stress powder we're giving and indeed the first ear came up after that but not the other one... (I tried giving him raw hide bones to chew and he used to love them and it certainly helped strengthen the base previously but now he's lost interest in them ?


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

How old is your puppy?
Photos?

Every dog develops differently and the ears can adjust anytime during the teething process.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Take a look at "Moms" post (2nd post) in the linked thread.

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/630698-almost-7-months-old-limp-ears.html


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

LRP said:


> How old is your puppy?
> Photos?
> 
> Every dog develops differently and the ears can adjust anytime during the teething process.


My pup is almost 15 weeks old so I knw its a bit young to worry about ears but the thing is earlier the ear would go up randomly when he was excited but now its totally flopped to the front.. ? Am concerned cause I haven't seen it go up at all for about a week now and cartilage seems very weak in it... (And am quite positive no damage has been done to the ear) 
Pics are 1st one is him earlier when the ear went up, 2nd when it was flopped to the back and 3rd now his ear flopped totally to the front


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

LRP said:


> How old is your puppy?
> Photos?
> 
> Every dog develops differently and the ears can adjust anytime during the teething process.


 Sorry smthin went wrong with the pics...


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Nigel said:


> Take a look at "Moms" post (2nd post) in the linked thread.
> 
> https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/630698-almost-7-months-old-limp-ears.html


Thnk u ? I am kinda afraid to massage his ear in case I damage it and I will try to find a meaty beef bone for him to chew (Tho it might sound crazy it's very hard to find meat shops around here ?) I will try the gelatin ofc... But is it alright to use any other brands instead of the ones mentioned? Or is it special..?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sithumya17 said:


> My pup is almost 15 weeks old so I knw its a bit young to worry about ears but the thing is earlier the ear would go up randomly when he was excited but now its totally flopped to the front.. ? Am concerned cause I haven't seen it go up at all for about a week now and cartilage seems very weak in it... (And am quite positive no damage has been done to the ear)
> Pics are 1st one is him earlier when the ear went up, 2nd when it was flopped to the back and 3rd now his ear flopped totally to the front


15 weeks?! Ha ha. Don't worry about it. It's still premature to worry about them. My previous dog's ears didn't fully stay up until he was around 8-9 months old. It was up and down several times in the last month leading to it standing up full. Even pups within the same litter don't have the same schedules either. Just relax and enjoy this puppy stage instead of worrying.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Sithumya17 said:


> My pup is almost 15 weeks old so I knw its a bit young to worry about ears but the thing is earlier the ear would go up randomly when he was excited but now its totally flopped to the front.. ? Am concerned cause I haven't seen it go up at all for about a week now and cartilage seems very weak in it... (And am quite positive no damage has been done to the ear)
> Pics are 1st one is him earlier when the ear went up, 2nd when it was flopped to the back and 3rd now his ear flopped totally to the front



Yes please do not worry about it... my females ears went up and down up until her 5th month, 1 ear I thought was gonna be floppy but it came back up. The teething process moves all the jaws bones around and so the ears move... its totally natural.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Thx a lot guys its very reassuring I was so worried this wasn't normal ? I just keep getting bombarded about it from all sides... Both the breeder n our Vet hinted they should be up by now and my mom's giving the death glare cause we spent so much n technically no1 will acknowledge a gsd without pointy ears she says.. ?


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't rub the ears, ever. Give lots of chew bones and feed gelatin. They'll come up all the way. Nice pup!


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

crittersitter said:


> Don't rub the ears, ever. Give lots of chew bones and feed gelatin. They'll come up all the way. Nice pup!


Thx! Is it fine to add the gelatin powder rn? Cn u plz tell me the amount to add to his food..? (He ws around 16kg (35lbs) at 14 weeks last time i checked.. Is the weight relavent to the amnt..?)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The ears should come up if by 6-7 months it does not - you can always have breeder look at it and tape it but it looks like it should have no trouble at all going up. Just going to add do not rub the ears. Be careful of any doggy doors that may effect ears. Luna’s ears came up one at 16 weeks and the other 17 - 18 weeks. Max had bigger ears but they were up at 20 weeks plus. I remember driving to the breeder because one ear was not just for her to look at it and it came up the night before. Some dogs teething and ears drop.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> The ears should come up if by 6-7 months it does not - you can always have breeder look at it and tape it but it looks like it should have no trouble at all going up. Just going to add do not rub the ears. Be careful of any doggy doors that may effect ears. Luna’s ears came up one at 16 weeks and the other 17 - 18 weeks. Max had bigger ears but they were up at 20 weeks plus. I remember driving to the breeder because one ear was not just for her to look at it and it came up the night before. Some dogs teething and ears drop.


He is indeed teething a lot rn and his ears are really big, lots of ear fluff and kinda on the thin side so not helping lol... Also he has a habit of sleeping on tht side mostly so perhaps that's affecting too ? We are very careful with the ears so hopefully they'll go up soon!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Sithumya17 said:


> Thx! Is it fine to add the gelatin powder rn? Cn u plz tell me the amount to add to his food..? (He ws around 16kg (35lbs) at 14 weeks last time i checked.. Is the weight relavent to the amnt..?)


Give a packet of unflavored Knox gelatin once a day sprinkled over his food.


----------

